# Nature's Variety Raw Recall



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Whoa, Dave! I just ran out to my freezer to check my dates, and I'm all right. But, that sure gave me a buzz. 

Thank you for posting about it!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I just did the same Sheri. Mine are dated 12/10 but I'll bet they already ate the others. Thank goodness, no illness here! 
Thanks Dave!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah nothing's totally safe anymore. Glad you're OK.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Phew! just checked my bags...No recalls! thanks for posting this Dave.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

That's scary-I have not fed the NV chicken for a few weeks-am feeding the NV Beef cause my Rommy did not like the chicken-wonder if he knew something I didn't.

Thanks for the heads up Dave.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting this . . . 

I just checked all my stock and it all has dates of 12/2010.

When we were in Florida in January, my guys all went on a bit of a hunger strike . . . no one was eating well not even Lacey my chow hound. I still have some in my freezer in Florida. I will be really interested to see if it the lot that is subject to recall. I will probably not be back in Florida until March . . . 

This stuff really makes me crazy. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, Dave. The closest we came was 11/05/10. Whew!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Phew, I almost bought that, but went with Primal. Thanks!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

I'm in love with Fromms right now. But thanks for heads up!!

I'm posting all over to move certain posts to bottom. LOL.
:juggle:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

TnTWalter said:


> I'm in love with Fromms right now. But thanks for heads up!!
> 
> *I'm posting all over to move certain posts to bottom.* LOL.
> :juggle:


Excellent tactic, Trish!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

davetgabby said:


> http://www.dogfoodproject.com/


Thank you Dave for posting this valuable information.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am very impressed. The store I sometimes buy medallions from called me letting me know of this recall! I had just bought chicken medallions on Wednesday from them (not recalled date.) it is service like that that will make go there more.


----------

